# any ideas on how to find washer/dryer control templates for old models?



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a pair of old, but great working, laundry machiens (kenmore, which I believe is a whirlpool brand).

However, they look awful. The control panels' letters on both are half worn off, the paint is an old school ivory, and lots of chips/nicks/some rust. I'm going to be trying to spruce them up a bit, and am going to be repainting them (black), but don't know what to do about the face plates.

The best I've found searching for them so far is the entire control panel, whereas I just need the metal (plastic) template with the actual words on it (see pics), not the entire top control panel. Any recommendations would be appreciated!!


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Still haven't been able to find anything... starting to think it may be hopeless


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have the model number to your appliances.

The one for the washer will be under the lid and will start with 110 and then 6 to 8 numbers after that.

The one for the dryer will be in the opening when you open the door on a tag. It will start with 110 and then 6 to 8 numbers after that.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes I've found that, forgot to update this thread though!!

The control panel units are sold as the whole top unit, not just the faceplate/template piece, so it was over $100, definitely not worthwhile for just a faceplate touchup!

I did the color swap with a black appliance epoxy, it made them worlds better so now the template isn't such a big deal :thumbup:


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

oh and for the record, this is a good place to get obscure stuff for washers like the one I have:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


----------

